
Kubity: A free App to convert 3D files to Cardboard - JohnontheGO
http://productivity.mmoser.com/sketchup/?p=2648
======
ImGenerousGonzy
You can also convert Minecraft Maps !! It's absolutely AWESOME ! Check Minas
Tirith [https://www.kubity.com/p/RVnBlP](https://www.kubity.com/p/RVnBlP) and
blow your mind !

------
romaing
not only Cardboard, to WebGL too

